# How long can I wait before putting up the drywall without warping the wood framing?



## atm (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a basement framed with 2x4 wood and will need time to install components before closing it up with drywall. I was told that the 2x4 will twist and I should have the drywall soon (rather than later) to avoid wood twisting.

I am located in Ontario. My question.

How long can i leave the 2x4 walls without twisting the wood? Are there any techniques to avoid twisting of the 2x4s?


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

If your lumber is "Kiln Dried" which most all lumber is unless your buying from an independent lumber mill (which normally is Hemlock and sold with high moisture content) then your okay.

In fact, by having it nailed in place, it is pretty much locked "in place". I would think the only time you need to worry about warping and twisting lumber is when it is exposed to direct sunlight and or in extreme temperature/moisture fluxuations.

I wouldn't worry about it if your basement is dry and the space is not constantly heated then cooled over and over.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Use dry wood to avoid twisting. The heat you put into the area will dry it out even more. I would not worry, because the heat will dry it after wallboard, anyway. 

Just before wallboard, check all studs alignment in the middle for horizontal plane the length of the wall. Also check for vertical plumb and straightness of individual studs, with a straight-edge almost as tall as the stud, next to each one. 

To fix, cut 1/3rd the way through the stud, nail a plywood gusset on each side to bottom half, push or pull the stud straight, while nailing the top portion. A string line with 2x4 spacers next to the wall at each end will hold the string away from the others to align each. Be safe, GBAR


----------



## atm (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for your advice! I bought the wood from home depot and it says kiln dried. The wood is already framed in around the basement and nailed to the top and bottom pieces of 2x4. 

The temp is the normal temp in a basement and I have closed the heating ducts to the basement. So, the temperature should not fluctuate too much. Also, there is no direct sunlight in the basement 

From what I read from your response, the wood should not twist once they have been attached?


----------



## atm (Mar 26, 2009)

I had a drywall guy estimate the drywall installation work for the basement walls built using 2x4 wood studs. He advised that I should install bracing or brackets between the 2x4 vertical studs (16 inches spacing) to avoid twisting/warping of the 2x4 wood. The person indicated that is not, I will see twisting in 2 - 3 years.

My question is: Is it necessary to attach the 2x4 bracing across the 16" vertical studs?

I will be finishing the wall using 1/2 inch drywall and thought that the drywall would further hold the 2x4 and avoid twisting. 

I'd like your suggestion before I go through adding the bracing. Also, with the bracing, i will need to do more work to fit the insulation in.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I know in this area, that type of bridging is required on load bearing walls in basements where walls over 8'. I don't think non load bearing would require it. It WILL help with twisting, but not so much with just bowing. I'd tend to agree with GBAR. If you're taking a while to do the project, just check your framing before the drywall goes in and straighten/replace any bad studs. On large projects, I usually just buy enough 2"x4"'s for a couple of days work, then go pick up more (always hand pick). I have left lumber laying over the weekend and come back on Monday to find a piece or two that has actually bowed in those couple of days. Those get cut up. Once they're nailed in place, they're usually good.


----------



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

you know what it really doesn't matter any more the materials that we are getting any more are ridicolous anyhow. 
lumber is getting to be younger and younger and it starts to warpe from the moment they cut the straps on the lumber skids.
as far as the sheetrocking is concerned don't worry about it. whatever is straight today will be warped tomorrow.
by the way a good rocker will make all of that go away shims and what not.
i use to spend a lot of time worrying about all of that 
eyeing the framing lumber and making sure that when the wall was being framed you had one stud in and the next out
by the time you get to sheetrock it looks like you never even checked

let it go!!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been waiting 4 years now.....:laughing:


----------



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

I bet its straighter now than 4 yrs ago


----------



## whirly (Dec 2, 2008)

The truth is ... It will warp.
I started framing in November and bought my "Kiln Dried" lumber from Home Depot in Ontario. Many pieces have turned, twisted and bowed. Since it took me 4 months to finish it all up and run wire .... I have had to replace like 10 - 15 studs that have turned. I had a dehumidifier running for the last 6 months.

The one piece of advice i would give is put in blocking. It's not perfect but it is better then relying on top and bottom plates to keep the lumber straight. I agree with most posters here ... the lumber if fine if its strapped. When you bought them at HD, How many were already Hockey Sticks? Did you notice some were really light, and others were heavy? I don't think they are sufficiently dried.

Get em home, frame, and block and dont wait too long.
If they do turn, you can always take em back, if you have the time or patience.


----------

